# The story so far.....



## Tyke Tyler (May 30, 2009)

Hi folks,

I hope your all well. It's been a while, I joined TPF a good while ago but since so much has changed, evolved and developed since then, so I just re-registered 

Here's a 'few' from the past few months.

1:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10:


----------



## farmerj (May 30, 2009)

#1.  I like the old time decor in this one.  I could do without the tattoo,  Too "modern" on an older "time piece."

#8  I like the stop action.  The shadow in the front.  Is there a way to make it less noticeable?  More fill flash?

#10.  I like it.  Has that "End of Day reflection" feeling to it.


----------



## Tyke Tyler (May 30, 2009)

farmerj said:


> #1.  I like the old time decor in this one.  I could do without the tattoo,  Too "modern" on an older "time piece."



Cheers bud, the girl in the picture is Molla Mills, she makes old fashioned clothing, creates here own comic books and has quite a distinctive style, the tattoo reflects her character and also the purpose of the image. 
Whether the tattoo is appreciated or not, is merely preferential.



farmerj said:


> #8  I like the stop action.  The shadow in the front.  Is there a way to make it less noticeable?  More fill flash?



Y'know, I hadn't really noticed the shadow until you mentioned it . 
This was used on an ISU brochure for the European Figure Skating Championships in January this year.
I really wanted to use at least one more speedlight for that shot, on camera right adding a sharp rim to the leg and picking out more ice shards. 
Time was so sensitive on that shoot though, the ice hall had been spilt into four segments to accommodate enough teams during their rehearsal allotment. There's always a war between ice hockey teams and synchro teams fighting for available time so it's get in, set up and get it done fast.



farmerj said:


> #10.  I like it.  Has that "End of Day reflection" feeling to it.



Cheers again :thumbup:, I consider myself very lucky to have had the opportunity to shoot that particular location, inside the VR clocktower at Helsinki Train Station, getting in there is not an easy thing.

Cheers for the comments, very appreciated :thumbup:

T.


----------



## photographyfanatic (May 30, 2009)

Hey  these are fanatastic! You work well with lighting. Some really nice portraits here. The only one I don't care for is #4 - The background is too busy for me , even in black and white. My eye just keeps going to it.  But other than that I thinl these are awesome!  Were these work place portaits for a buisness?


----------



## Lyncca (May 30, 2009)

Really fanatastic photos.  The ice skating blade is really great.


----------



## Tyke Tyler (May 31, 2009)

photographyfanatic said:


> Were these work place portaits for a buisness?



Hey thanks! All the above minus the last were paid commissions. I made the move to turn my hobby into a business in late 2007, I still consider it to be in it's infancy but things are going very well, I'm very happy with the progress.



Lyncca said:


> Really fanatastic photos.  The ice skating blade is really great.



:thumbup: Much appreciated Lyncca, thanks for looking!


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

A lot of your work is clearly not to my personal taste, but they are extremely EXTREMELY well composed and lit, they are very interesting, and very original.  As I said before... you clearly have a LOT of talent.

I happen to like 2,5 and 6 a LOT.  It's funny...  my reactions are totally along the lines of "Ooo, weird, I don't think I like that... wow, look what he did with the light... wow, look how sharp that is... wow, look at all the stuff going on... maybe I do like this... no... no, ... wait, maybe... no... yes!  NO!"


----------



## Tyke Tyler (May 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> A lot of your work is clearly not to my personal taste, but they are extremely EXTREMELY well composed and lit, they are very interesting, and very original.  As I said before... you clearly have a LOT of talent.
> 
> I happen to like 2,5 and 6 a LOT.  It's funny...  my reactions are totally along the lines of "Ooo, weird, I don't think I like that... wow, look what he did with the light... wow, look how sharp that is... wow, look at all the stuff going on... maybe I do like this... no... no, ... wait, maybe... no... yes!  NO!"



It's quite refreshing to hear opinions like this to be fair. 
I'm still quite young in the realms of photography and evidently have alot to learn, this is where I have the most fun, developments as well as the practical side.

Personally, I would like to develop the darker side in future, get more 'cinematic' and more moody. :study:


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

I don't see any evidence of you having "a lot to learn".  Your portrait work here kicks the bloody crap out of mine, and is interesting, edgy and different.  Sure, there's always stuff to learn, but I'd be very afraid of you learning _too much_ from what others may critique and potentially lose some of your style or edge.  Be true to who you are and what you like to do.  Listen to others and process the stuff seriously, but don't get dumbed down or lose your edge.

I _wish_ I had your creativity.

All my personal opinion, mind you.


----------



## Tyke Tyler (May 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I don't see any evidence of you having "a lot to learn".  Your portrait work here kicks the bloody crap out of mine, and is interesting, edgy and different.  Sure, there's always stuff to learn, but I'd be very afraid of you learning _too much_ from what others may critique and potentially lose some of your style or edge.  Be true to who you are and what you like to do.  Listen to others and process the stuff seriously, but don't get dumbed down or lose your edge.
> 
> I _wish_ I had your creativity.
> 
> All my personal opinion, mind you.



Wise words and very appreciated too. :thumbup: 

We should stay true to who we are, be honest with ourselves and express our findings along the way.

I love to learn, develop, evolve and I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

GROUP HUG!!!!


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

btw, what was that eurocard backdrop anyway?

and can I ask how you did the lighting on that?


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 31, 2009)

Love em!


----------



## Tyke Tyler (May 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> btw, what was that eurocard backdrop anyway?
> 
> and can I ask how you did the lighting on that?



Sure, here's a quicker and more descriptive answer though mate:

Tomas Whitehouse: House Of Cards

T.


----------



## William Petruzzo (May 31, 2009)

I really love number 1; excellent blend of styles. Am I right to say that the backgrounds in 1 and 2 are chroma-keyed?


----------



## Tyke Tyler (May 31, 2009)

bpetruzzo said:


> I really love number 1; excellent blend of styles. Am I right to say that the backgrounds in 1 and 2 are chroma-keyed?



Hey thanks for looking! Both backgrounds were shopped in during post, in the first image the realtime background was black in the second image the background was lit. I haven't used chroma key as yet.

Details are here:

Tomas Whitehouse: House Of Cards


----------



## RJohnston (May 31, 2009)

Love #1, as someone who has ridden Motorcycles since 1942, can tell you there is nothing "modern" about women with tat's... They just used to hide them more back then.


----------



## Moe (May 31, 2009)

Love these. The first is easily my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## Vaporous (Jun 1, 2009)

Excellent:thumbup:


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jun 1, 2009)

Great work!  I'm not a huge fan of tattoos personally, but I love the juxtaposition of old and modern in the first one - it works really well.


----------



## Montana (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice work!  Seems you have a broad range of abilities.  I am in envy.  LOL


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for lookin' folks and thanks for the kind words :thumbup:


----------



## epp_b (Jun 7, 2009)

That is some fantastic lighting.  #8 is really something special, as well.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have been a successful wedding photographer for about 20 years (and still only now getting around to building a web site)..... I was thinking of doing more portrait work next year but having seen these, I dont think I'll bother... bloody lovely

www.nicholasjamesphotography.co.uk


----------



## gravity0 (Jun 8, 2009)

farmerj said:


> #1. I like the old time decor in this one. I could do without the tattoo, Too "modern" on an older "time piece."


 
This photo tells a story though about where we were and where we are now.  Women back in that time didn't get tat's.  I like it, great Work!!  :thumbup:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 8, 2009)

I know women got tats back then.  Just as they do now.

Personally, I just don't like tats.  While they look wonderful now, after 15-20 years, I have seen too many that just look like crud that it's not worth it.

To me, they are just a turn off.  Just as some don't like wildlife or outdoors shots.


Otherwise, I really like the look to #1.


----------

